# Books not showing up on Kindle 1st gen



## restmin (Feb 22, 2010)

I've had a Kindle 1st Gen for about 18 months and have started having issues w/ downloading, sorting, etc. Content I email it (pdfs) takes about 24 hrs to load onto my Kindle, even when I 'update and sync' - but now books aren't showing up for 24 hrs if at all. I am not traveling, Kindle is plugged in on my nightstand. 

For example, last night I downloaded a sample from Amazon. it never showed up 2 hrs later. I just checked before going to bed. It still had not showed up on Kindle. I looked up my amazon acct and it says it successfully loaded (even tho it didnt). I searched for the book and chose "send a sample to my kindle" from Amazon. It sent it and didn't say "you already have this."

that was 20 minutes ago; still has not uploaded.

For awhile, items from Amazon WOULD upload to Amazon. I would find it via search on my kindle content under "amazon only" and "title" (not "most recent" - it would not show up there.) and then I would transfer it over.

Ideas?

Not sure where to start. I'd like more detailed instructions on how to clean up those index files. I saw that here as a place to start, but I don't know where to find these files. Thanks!


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Have you tried resetting the Kindle?

Plug it in, pop off the back cover, and hold down the little reset button with a bent paper clip or other object until the Kindle restarts.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I have been needing to reset my K1 a little more often than usual lately.  This morning it would let me turn on the antenna and shop in the store and browse the Kindle Daily, but when I tried to search for something, it insisted that I couldn't connect right now!  The reset should clear up any gremlins that are running around.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

How is your Whispernet signal?  It's possible that you are getting a weaker signal than you once did.


----------



## restmin (Feb 22, 2010)

Thanks for the ideas. My whispernet is almost always at full bars. I live in San Diego and have great service. I reset about a month ago, but that WAS before the problems started happening. It froze up and seems in never worked perfect after that. maybe I will try it again. Thanks!


----------

